# New to Fourm-Faygo Ginger Ale Embossed Clear Glass Bottle



## Hallfam77 (May 14, 2016)

Hello all, 
I just found this forum and am hoping I may ask some questions about some Faygo bottles that my Uncle has found in his attic.  We can not find a year on this bottle and have done some research on the Feigenson Brothers/Fago company, but we are still not able to pinpoint a year this bottle was made or sold.  Maybe someone can be of some help to us.  

The clear glass bottle is embossed in the Middle with *Faygo Ginger Ale Faygo Bevereage Co*..(in a circular pattern)  Then at the front bottom is* Feigenson Bros. Co.*  Then on back at bottom it says *registered* and then just to the right of registerd it looks like a letter with a number *G5184*.  The last number I am not sure of.  On the bottom of the bottle it says* Detroit Mich* (top)* Faygo* (middle) *Beverage *(bottom).  The bottle is a little over 9 inches tall. 

He has 24 of these bottles in a wooden case.  The wooden case says in black *Drink ACE Feigenson,Brothers Detroit Michigan Plaza 39331.  *I am posting pictures.  If anyone can help us figure out how old they may be it would be a great help.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## hemihampton (May 14, 2016)

Welcome to the site. I'm no Faygo expert but I think the Ace Faygo is a Art Deco style 1920's bottle while the Faygo Ginger Ale is a 1930's to 50's bottle. I know thats a long span & sorry couldn't nail date down any Closer, Pretty sure I got the Faygo Ginger Ale in a full bottle boxed up somewhere along with a Ace or two & about 10-20 other different Faygo bottles. Thats a nice find I think since I live in Detroit Area & Like anything Faygo. LEON.


----------



## Hallfam77 (May 14, 2016)

Thank you for the welcome!  I appreciate it.  Wasn't quite sure if this is the place to post a question like this.  I am just trying to help my Uncle out.  He is thinking of trying to sell them and has no idea about them or of valu.  Would you have any clue where I could take them to that may be of help with this.  Thanks again!


----------



## sunrunner (May 14, 2016)

it looks like a late 1930s early 1940s.


----------



## hemihampton (May 14, 2016)

The only problem I see with selling them is shipping, if you had to sell & ship each bottle or sell all at once & ship the shipping would double the price & cost as much or more to ship as actual value. Best to sell locally & have picked up in person to save on shipping. Where do you live? If you lived near me in Detroit Area I'd pick up my self. If not maybe sell on Craigslist & have it picked up locally. LEON.


----------



## Hallfam77 (May 15, 2016)

He lives about 2 1/2 hours from Detroit.  But my husband works in Toledo a few days every week.  I just want to get a fair price for him and thought maybe someone could recommend someone or a place that I might be able to do that with.  I just feel if he tries to sell himself he will not get a fair price.  I saw this site and read a few posts that dealt with faygo bottles and thought I would try it.  Any ideas on valu?


----------



## hemihampton (May 15, 2016)

In my Opinion, price depends on many different Factors, I think the bottles are worth $10 each but it would cost $10 to ship it, Nobody wants to pay $20 for a $10 bottle because shipping just doubled the price. If you threw on ebay you might get $20 a bottle at first but as you flood the market with them one after the other the price would gradually drop to who knows possibly $1.00 each because they still gotta pay $10 for shipping. You might get $100 or more for all on ebay but then with that many bottles you have & the weight I'd guess it would be $50 or more to ship & you always risk broken bottles & complaints shipping in mail. I'd offer $100 cash & pick up myself in Person. That way no wrapping each bottle in bubble wrap Trying to wrap large crate & no shipping or worrying about breakage & safe delivery. I come to your door, hand you $100 bill & they are gone & into my collection. Let me know? LEON.


----------



## Hallfam77 (May 15, 2016)

Alright.  Thank you very much for your offer.  I will call my Uncle and tell him of the offer.  I will let you know soon. I know he is having an estate sale this coming week-end and may want to try his luck there. Not sure what he was thinking.  I just want to get a fair price for him and also see someone get this collection that would enjoy it. Jodie


----------



## iggyworf (May 15, 2016)

Welcome! Leon is right on with his info.  I have about 12-15 different Faygo's also, as I live just north of Detroit.  But I do not have that one.


----------



## M.C.Glass (May 15, 2016)

The bottle is made by Owens Illinois, from the symbol on the bottom and to the right looks like a "4" which would indicate to me a date of 1934. 
I agree with Leon on value, it looks like a lot of bottles to go around, and I'd like one too. Detroit local as well.
 Please, keep us posted.


----------



## Hallfam77 (May 16, 2016)

I thank all of you for the information you have given me.  You have been most helpful.  I talked with my Uncle this morning and he would like to try to sell them at this Estate Sale.  He said he was hoping for around $150 for them. He had not told me that before.  I tried to talk him into selling them now and then he would be rid of them and have the money in hand. Plus I would love for someone to have them that knows the history and values them for that.   But I have to understand they are his and it is his decision.  LEON,  If you would like I can let you know .  If he does not sell them he said he would sell them to you for the offer you gave if you are still interested at that time.  
Again I say all of you have been so helpful and I thank you.    Jodie


----------



## hemihampton (May 16, 2016)

OK, Let me know if they sell at the Estate sale. If not I would still be Interested. Let me know. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 16, 2016)

The case (full of bottles) would go good with my First Faygo Bottle from 1907 & first Fay
go flat top soda cans from 1950's & all my other faygo. LEON.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (May 17, 2016)

There should be (but not always) 3 numbers associated with the Owens-Illinois mark (it looks like an O superimposed on a <> shape).  The numbers might be on the underside of the bottle, or they may be on the side of the bottle very small and near the bottom like where the G5184 number is.  One of the numbers tells which glass plant made the bottle, one of the numbers indicates the date of the bottle mold (generally thought of as the year the bottle was made), and the other number is a mystery and is probably a "1".  The date number should have a period after it if the bottle mold was made in the 1940s, and no period if made in the 1930s.  This is a general rule and may not have always been followed.  If the bottle was made in the late 40s or in the 50s, then the date number would be a 2-digit number, like 47 would mean 1947.  Some of the bottles might have easier-to-read numbers on them than other ones. Some bottles might have none of these 3 numbers on them.

The G5184 is Owens-Illinois' design number for this particular bottle's design and markings.

Unlike coins, the date of a bottle (mold) is usually of secondary importance to collectors; the bottle's design and city and condition are more important.  If you can't find any date number or if it's mostly unreadable, it doesn't matter all that much.


----------



## Hallfam77 (May 18, 2016)

Hey LEON, Talked with my uncle tonight.  I got him talked into selling you the 24 bottles and the case for the amount of $100 cash if you would come and get them.  If you are still interested. We can some how talk and set up a time and place to do that.  Just let me know.  Jodie


----------



## hemihampton (May 18, 2016)

OK, Curious what town you live in. e-mail me at hemihampton@wowway.com  THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 31, 2016)

I keep getting people e-mailing me & sending me PM's asking if I got the bottles & If I want to sell them one. NO, I did not get the bottles. Tried to set up date & time but she changed her mind & did not want to sell them. If somebody else want's to deal with her, go ahead, good luck.


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 1, 2016)

hay , some people just fish for a price , when they get one , they think they can get more . it's just glass not gold .


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 1, 2016)

Last time I help a norman new guy out with a price. One hit wonders fishing.


----------



## Eric (Jun 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear that... what a shame.. you were on the money too with shipping price.. I bought a tall crate and 23 bottles (NicholKola) cost nearly $50 from Michigan to here in Missouri but was glad to get them... a near full case is hard to find...  But who knows maybe she'll change her mind and contact you... who else but a collector is gonna buy a full case?


----------



## Hallfam77 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello All,
I would like to set the record clear.  First of all I did set up a time with hemihampton to come and purchase the bottles from my uncle.  During that time Hemihampton had some things come up that he couldn't make it.  Which was very understandable. During that time my Uncle got concerned about meeting with someone he didn't know.  As you hear of terrible situations happening all the time. I tried to reassure him all was good, but being older he just decided not to sell.  So to make things easier for him I purchased them from my Uncle and just put them in the basement.  I paid my Uncle the price hemihampton suggested.  I appreciate all the help each and every one provided for my Uncle.  You were all very helpful and I was not inquiring for myself to sell make a profit.  Only wanting to help my Uncle out so he could get a fair price.  I am an honest person and did not want you to believe you were taking advantage of.  For that was never in my plan.    You all were great!


----------

